# New Bersa owner



## Stick Man (Oct 19, 2010)

Just bought the G/F a Thunder 380 from the local gun show this past weekend. We went to the range a couple weeks ago, and she shot quiet a few different guns and different calibers, and liked this one this best. This will also be her CC gun, so she loved the size to boot.
We took it to the range yesterday and put 100 rounds of Remington fmj and two boxes of Hornady Critical Defense SD rounds through her with no problems at all. Going back this weekend to blast some more.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice weapon.Nice carry gun.Good to see another satisfied Bersa owner.Enjoy.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, safe shooting. :smt071


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good info and like minded individuals over at www.bersachat.com. congrats on your new gun. Mine(all 8) are what I rely on daily.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

*Just got mine!!*

I just picked up my T380 today. I went in to pick up a Walthers and liked the way this felt in my hand. 
Can't wait to take it out for a test drive tomorrow.:mrgreen:

MO:smt1099


----------

